# ideal ikea box for bin cage



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi all! Dan and I were looking for a good storage box to make a bin cage for the gerbils to travel around in over christmas - visiting family etc.

We found this box in IKEA:
SAMLA Box - transparent, 78x56x42 cm/130 l - IKEA

It is absolutely huge!!!! 130 Litres, 78x56x42 cm (length x width x height)

would be great for gerbils, hamsters and I guess mice too (although i know nothing about mice).

You have to buy the lid separately:
SAMLA Lid for box 55/130 l - transparent - IKEA

But it's only £15 in total!!! :crazy: amazing bargain. And it has wheels.

Just though I'd post this if anyone was looking for a good budget tank!

Hazel x


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Hazel 

That's a really good bargain, but the only thing I would say is be very vigilant for chew marks. As it goes inwards at certain bits, it could be quite easy for Gerbilly teeth to get a grip on and munch through and escape


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up nicki... I'll keep my eye on the little munchers! Have you used one of these before?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

HazelandDan said:


> Thanks for the heads up nicki... I'll keep my eye on the little munchers! Have you used one of these before?


I haven't used them myself, but know of people who have used similar ones. As long as you keep a close eye on them for munching (as not every one wants to destroy their home lol) it should be fine. It's a great size for a really good price. Once it's sorted would you mind sharing pictures of it with the bedding and Gerbils in for me please? I'm interested to see the final thing


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, sure thing. We're only using it for the gerbils over the Christmas holidays, but we'll but them in a week or two before we go so I'll get some photos then 

We've been using it as a 'play pen' for the hamster and he loves it. I'm tempted to keep him in there full time once the gerbils have stopped using it


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

HazelandDan said:


> Yeah, sure thing. We're only using it for the gerbils over the Christmas holidays, but we'll but them in a week or two before we go so I'll get some photos then
> 
> We've been using it as a 'play pen' for the hamster and he loves it. I'm tempted to keep him in there full time once the gerbils have stopped using it


Awww I'm sure he'll love that Hazel


----------

